# Teenage Books



## Alex97 (Jun 16, 2012)

Being 15 just wondred what people thaught about books aimed at teenagers.  I pretty much skipped the teenage section and went straight into adult books once I had gone past children's books.  This is mainly because the vast majority of teenage books I have read are increadibly patronising or cliche.

Take the Alex Rider series for example, I read a few and they weren't that badly written but the whole idea of a teenage spy was way too cliche for me.  There's quite a few books for teenagers which are in the fantasy or military genre which have battle in them but are too afraid of actualy talking about the violance which I find kind of pointless since the books are about wars.

What I absoloutely can't stand though, is overpowered 12-16 year olds whoa are really good at fighting and somehow beat a professional adult warrior.  There are a few exceptions such as feasting the wolf.

So what are your oppinions on teenage novels?


----------



## Mindfire (Jun 16, 2012)

I take it you've never read Percy Jackson, Heroes of Olympus, the Kane Chronicles, or the Codex Alera books? Read them. They might change your mind.


----------



## Alex97 (Jun 16, 2012)

I've read a bit of Percy Jackson and saw the film.  I'm enjoying the Icemark chronicles at the moment.  I'm not saying they're all bad but I still prefer adult books anyway


----------



## SlimShady (Jun 16, 2012)

Can't stand them.  Being a teen myself I find most of them downright insulting to my intelligence.  Although, I prefer more darker and adult themes, so it may just be to my taste.  However, I did really enjoy Harry Potter and I read some of the Inheritance Cycle.  (Didn't quite enjoy the Inheritance Cycle.)  

  All in all it's down to your own taste.


----------



## charleshudgen (Jun 17, 2012)

I recommend the books of Lauren Kate's Fallen Series. Her books are really inspiring especially to those teens who loves to read. You should start reading with this kind of books. I am sure you will like it.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 17, 2012)

There are some very good books directed at that age group. I don't really care about the target age group, so long as the books are good. I like Philip Pullman, and more recently Kristin Cashore.


----------



## ALB2012 (Jun 18, 2012)

Terry Pratchett? Some of those are for a slightly younger audience but even the "adult" books would be fine. They are a lot of fun.

Hmm Chronicles of Narnia might be a bit young.  I was reading adult books at 12 pretty much. Lets see we are going back a LONG way here - Horror- the Dark behind the Curtain- which scared me witless when I was younger, Dracula/Frankenstein/Jekyll and Hyde. 
Narnia, (might be a bit young).

There are of course LOTR and Hobbit. Stardust, Neil Gaiman other than that YA fantasy is not my genre. My friend is writing an excellent series which I will recommend if and when she gets it in a state to be seen.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 18, 2012)

I have a few teenage books, so I've learned something over the years: try to get the good books in hardcover. A lot of paperbacks don't hold up after 15 years.

Oh, I skipped the YA books when I was 11 and didn't start reading them until about 17 or so. Plenty of young readers read the next age range up or skip to adult books. I remember reading Goosebumps at 9-years-old and being proud that I was just as mature as the 12-year-olds in the books. 

I agree with Steerpike that target demographic doesn't matter if it's a good book.


----------

